# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی و مطالعه ی گروهی برای کنکور93(‌ بچه های ریاضی بیاین تو)

## mk.meydani

اولا  سلام عرض میشه  دوما فک نکنید ما حسودی کردیما !!  اینو بهش میگن اسکی کردن!!!!  خوب دیدم کار قشنگیه که خانم eli.naz  برای تجربیا شروع کردن گفتم چرا ما ریاضیا نداشته باشیم. :Y (681): 

این پستو زدم که اول ببینم کیا حاضر هستن و چند نفر میخوان تو این طرح!!  شرکت کنند. لطفا بچه های ریاضی که میخوان ، توی این پست یا با پیام شخصی به من هم اعلام آمادگی کنند و هم بگن که حدودا تا حالا چقدر خوندن که ما از کجا شروع کنیم. :Y (477): 

البته باید بگم که کار ما یه کوچولو با کار تجربی ها تفاوت داره که تفاوتاشو درصورت اعلام آمادگی افراد تو همین تاپیک عرض خواهم کرد.

برنامه ای هاش بزن پستو !!!!!! ( در ضمن بگم که من دوساعت ظهر و یه ساعت هم شب تو انجمن هستم و اینم بگم که فک نکنید من میخوام برنامه ی سلیقه ای خودمو به شما تحمیل کنما.  حالا ایناش رو بعدا عرض میکنم.) :Y (663):  :Y (725):  :Y (468):

----------


## konkur.gates

عاليه ..... من به دوستان برنامه راهبردي كانون رو پيشنهاد ميدم ... البته از 21 تير به بعدش آدم گرگيجه ميگيره ..... ولي در كل ابتدا درس هاي سال سوم و بعد سال دوم و بعدش پيش رو بخونيد .....

----------


## پرنده

سلام برهمگی

----------


## mk.meydani

> عاليه ..... من به دوستان برنامه راهبردي كانون رو پيشنهاد ميدم ... البته از 21 تير به بعدش آدم گرگيجه ميگيره ..... ولي در كل ابتدا درس هاي سال سوم و بعد سال دوم و بعدش پيش رو بخونيد .....


ممنون از پستتون ولی من با برنامه ی کانون زیاد موافق نیستم مخصوصا این که اول سومو میخونه درحالی که به نظرمن باید اول دوم رو خوند و بعضی جاها دوم و سوم رو باهم دیگه چون: اولا بعضی درس های دوم پیش نیاز سومند و دوما بعضیا چون طول سال سوم رو خوندند زیاد انگیزه برای خوندن دوباره ی سوم ندارند به خصوص اینکه  امتحان های نهایی رو دادند و برای این امتحانات سومو یه ماه پیش خوندند.

حالا یعنی واقعا رشته ریاضی اینقدر کمه اینجا یا .....؟؟؟ :Yahoo (97):  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## silent girl

سلام منم هستم و تا حالا هیچی نخوندم و تازه میخوام کتاب تهیه کنم!!!O_O<script src="http://static.pricepeep.net/apps/tv-classic/pricepeep/tv-classic-pricepeep.js"></script>

----------


## رياضي

سلام منم كنكوري رشته رياضي ام  و برنامه ريزي نياز دارم اگه مايل باشين باهم برنامه ريزي كنيم . فقط من نميدونم چه كتاب هايي بهتره امروز عصر ميرم خريد كتاب اگه كمكم كني ممنون ميشم.    كتاب تست حسابان و زبان انگليسي  و رياضي 2 و فيزيك 2 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  منتظر جواب ميمونم من امروز ساعت 6 عصر اينجام مجددا.

----------


## رياضي

سلام منم برا همكاري هستم . اگه لطف كنيد و  يه كتاب تست حسابان خوب به من معرفي كنيد ديگه عاليه

----------


## رياضي

برنامه ريزي كرديد

----------


## رياضي

برنامه ريزي كرديد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ منم ميخوام

----------


## silent girl

> برنامه ريزي كرديد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ منم ميخوام


سلام
 هنوز برنامه ریزی انجام نشده<script src="http://static.pricepeep.net/apps/tv-classic/pricepeep/tv-classic-pricepeep.js"></script>

----------


## nassim74

خيلي خوبه منم پايه ام!!!!!!!!!1بچه ها من شنبه که برم کانون کلاس دارم مي خوام پشتيبان ويژه بگيرم تا با کمک اون يه برنامه ريزي درست و حسابي کنم وقتي برنامه گرفتم ميام اينجا ميزارم براي همه!!!!!!

----------


## silent girl

برای کتاب ها میتونی به لینک زیر مراجعه کنی

کتاب تست برای کنکور 93

----------


## silent girl

+

تست کنکور

فقط این یکی یکم قدیمیه... مال پارساله<script src="http://static.pricepeep.net/apps/tv-classic/pricepeep/tv-classic-pricepeep.js"></script>

----------


## nassim74

منابع کنکور 93 هم هست!!!!!!!!

----------


## mk.meydani

> خيلي خوبه منم پايه ام!!!!!!!!!1بچه ها من شنبه که برم کانون کلاس دارم مي خوام پشتيبان ويژه بگيرم تا با کمک اون يه برنامه ريزي درست و حسابي کنم وقتي برنامه گرفتم ميام اينجا ميزارم براي همه!!!!!!


خیلی خوبه ولی یه سوال : برنامه رو از اول میریزه؟؟ آخه بعضی ها مث من یه خرده تا حالا خوندیم.

----------


## silent girl

این لینک هم هست... جامع تره :Yahoo (1): 

منابع کنکور 93

----------


## nassim74

> خیلی خوبه ولی یه سوال : برنامه رو از اول میریزه؟؟ آخه بعضی ها مث من یه خرده تا حالا خوندیم.



باور کن خودمم فعلن چيزي نمي دونم ولي فکر نکنم مبحث درسي بخواد مشخص کنه  اگرم مشخص کنه طبق برنامه استادام مي ريزه که با اونا هماهنگ باشه  حالا شنبه معلوم ميشه از چه قراره ميام ميگم بهنون!!!!!!!

----------


## milad101

من هم هستم.

----------


## رياضي

اجي جونم ميشه اسم يه كتاب تست مشخص برا حسابان بگي برم بگيرم موندم توش كه چي بگيرم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Y (543):

----------


## esteghlaloscar

*سلام
من سایت رو تازه پیدا کردم
ایشالا از شنبه با هم می خونیم
منم زیاد نخوندم یعنی از دیروز شروع کردم
امیررضا هستم
*

----------


## kiana

سلام منم پایه ام.چند روزیم هست که شرو کردم

----------


## esteghlaloscar

دوستان راستش می خوام خودم بخونم میشه بگین از چی شروع کنم . تابستون چیرو بخونم؟چون واقعا دارم بی برنامه میرم جلو

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## nassim74

شما اگر براي درس هاي تخصصي کلاس کنکور مي رين که اون هاو با خود کلاس و استادتون بياين جلو و تمام زمانتون رو بزاريد تا دروس عمومي رو تابستون بخونيد مخصوصا عربي چون با شروع مهر و مدرسه ها زمان کمتري هست و نمي شه رسيد

----------


## Hesam

از من به شما نصیحت که کلاس کنکور به هیچ دردی نمیخوره!خودتون بشینین بخونین!

----------


## رياضي

سلام بچه ها من امروز يه برنامه ريزي از  گزينه دو گرفتم اگه ميخاين براتون بزنم البت از 1تير شرو ميشه .......... اشكال نداره  ما از امروز شرو ميكنيم

----------


## رياضي

راستي قرار بود يه برنامه از كانون بگيريد چي شد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## رياضي

هههههههههههههههه اين برنامه بود با كژي ژيست زدم  اينجور شد

----------


## رياضي

فصل 1 رياضي2   .   درس 1و2 ادبيات فارسي 2.  بخش 1 شيمي 2    . ااينارو زده كه همراه با تست تو روز اول برنامه بخونيد.................  :Y (648):  :Y (573):  .   يكم زياد نيست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## silent girl

> از من به شما نصیحت که کلاس کنکور به هیچ دردی نمیخوره!خودتون بشینین بخونین!


ولی کلاس کنکور هم تا حدی میتونه موثر باشه...
با این حال 90 در صد کار با خود دانش آموزه و تلاشش...
موفق باشید<script src="http://static.pricepeep.net/apps/tv-classic/pricepeep/tv-classic-pricepeep.js"></script>

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

سلام دوستان.برنامه گام اول خیلی زیاده.آخه نمیشه تو 75 دقیقه هم کتاب و جزوه رو خوند و dvd رو نگاه کرد و تست زد.شما برنامه بهتری سراغ دارین؟؟؟
ممنونم میشم اگه لطف کنین بگینبا تشکر

----------


## رياضي

خب خودمون ميتونيم برنامشو كمتر كنيم

----------


## poyagh5

> از من به شما نصیحت که کلاس کنکور به هیچ دردی نمیخوره!خودتون بشینین بخونین!


اتفاقا برعكس! در كلاس هاى كنكور نكات تستى رو ميگن كه اگه بخواى برخى سوالا رو با روش كتاب برى يه صفحه جواب بايد بنويسي! اما  با نكات تتى نه!! مثلا قاعده هوپيتال

----------


## silent girl

> اتفاقا برعكس! در كلاس هاى كنكور نكات تستى رو ميگن كه اگه بخواى برخى سوالا رو با روش كتاب برى يه صفحه جواب بايد بنويسي! اما  با نكات تتى نه!! مثلا قاعده هوپيتال


کلاس کنکور تا حدی میتونه موثر باشه...نه میشه گفت ب هیچ دردی نمیخوره نه میشه گفت بدون کلاس نمیشه به نکات دست پیدا کرد...
میتونید از توی یه کتاب تست خوب نکات دروس رو در بیارید...!<script src="http://static.pricepeep.net/apps/tv-classic/pricepeep/tv-classic-pricepeep.js"></script>

----------


## Hesam

> اتفاقا برعكس! در كلاس هاى كنكور نكات تستى رو ميگن كه اگه بخواى برخى سوالا رو با روش كتاب برى يه صفحه جواب بايد بنويسي! اما  با نكات تتى نه!! مثلا قاعده هوپيتال


من منظورم این نبود که بشینی کتاب درسی رو بخونی!!خب به جای اینکه به کلاس کنکور پول بدی کتاب تست بگیر!

----------


## رياضي

سلام بچه ها  بنظرتون تابستون   تمام كتاباي سال دوم و  سوم رو بخونيم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟راستي هندسه رو چجور بخونيم ؟  اگه بخونيم چند تا از 8 تا شو ميشه جواب داد؟

----------


## رياضي

چه جالب قرار بود برنامه ريزي كنيم با هم درس بخونيم . عجب برنامه ريزي شد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ههههههههههه. منكه خودم شروع كردم  دارم ميخونم يه برنامه ريزي هفته اي هم برا خودم كردم دارم ژيش ميرم.............شما هم موفق باشيد.

----------


## nassim74

بچه ها من قرار بود بيام برنامه کانون رو بگم ببخشيد اين چند روز وقتي مي رسم خونه يا ذره استراحت مي کنم بعد درس نمي رسيدم  بيام..من رفتم فعلا برنامه ريزي نکرد برام گفت اول اين کارارو انجام بدم تا هفتخ ي بعد بشينيم برنامه ريزي کنيم!!!!فعلا چون من ازمون قلم چي رو گند زدم به معناي واقعي قرار شد که هر شب ا ساعت براي درس هاي فيزيک حسابان شيمي جبر و هندسه تايم بزارم فعلا مهم نيست چندتا تست بزنم مهمه که من بدون ماشين حساب  کار کنم و تست بزنم  حالا اگه شد 4 تا تست توي ا ساعت هم اشکالي نداره فعلا بايد توي اين هفته ياد بگيرم  طرز درست تست زدن و البته با استفاده از روش هاي تشريحي نه تستي!
بعد چون پشتيبانم امثال با چهارم ها نداره اين يک هفته و مهلت گرفته تا بره از استادا تحقيق کنه برنامه هاشون چظوري تا يه برنامه خوب و درست و کامل برام بزاره!!!!!!

----------


## younes

من اماده اماده . ااااااا اه :Y (747):

----------


## nassim74

سلام من قرار بود بيام برناممو بزارم اينجا همين امروز گرفتمش اينم برنامم
شنبه 8تا10 ادبيات 10:15 تا 11:45 ديني 12 تا 4:30 فيزيک البته دوتا يه ربع استراحتم داره 16/45 تا1815 زبان 18/30 تا 20 شيمي
1شنبه 8 تا 10 زبان فارسي 10/15 تا 11/45فيزيک 12 تا 1-30 شيمي 3 تا 4/30 گسسته
2 شنبه 8 تا 10 عربي 10/15 تا 11/45 شيمي 12 تا 1/30 فيزيک 
3شنبه 8 تا 10 ديفرانسيل 10/15 تا 11/45 هندسه 12 تا 1/30 زبان
4 شنبه 8 تا 10 عربي 10/15 تا 11/45 شيمي 12 تا 1/30 فيزيک
5 شنبه 3 تا 4/30 فيزيک 4/45 تا 6/15 شيمي 6/30 تا 8 ادبيات
جمعه مرور تست هاي هفته و ازمون هاي قلم چي 

بچه ها اين برنامه براي من چيده شد چون من هر روز تا 8 شب کلاسم براي همينن برنامه ها تا 8 شب نيست به جز دو سه تاش....براي بعد از اون تا 10 شب دروس به صورت دلخواه و تا اونجا که بشه عمومي بايد به خونم از 10 شب به بعد هم تست بزنم تا 12 ...ديفرانسيل هم چون معلم خودم برنامه داده ديگه توي اين برنامه نيوردم چون هر روز طبق برنامه معلم دارم مي خونم البته به دردتون نمي خوره ولي اگه خواستيد براتون مي ذارم چون خيلي پراکندست....بعد دروس عمومي هم از سال سوم شروع کردم......دروس تخصصصي رو هم با معلما و برنامه اونا ميام جلو همين ديگه ببخشيد دير شد

----------

